# I hate these gardening events



## brickwall81 (Feb 5, 2018)

I don't understand why I have such horrible luck with them. I couldn't even come close to completing Rover's event. With Lottie's event, I completed all of the tasks that required regular bats but I am having a hard time catching golden bats because 1) I have a hard time getting the red roses and 2) my garden is all red roses, but people keep putting only the regular bats on them so the golden ones can't spawn. Obviously if my garden has no purple roses that means I don't need the regular bats, right? The second part of the even hasn't even begun and I'm honestly already giving up. I'm never doing a gardening event again.


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 5, 2018)

brickwall81 said:


> but people keep putting only the regular bats on them so the golden ones can't spawn.



You are replanting every time they spawn, right? Because bats only spawn once when the flowers first bloom.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Feb 5, 2018)

Catch one by one manually, dont use the auto catch all.

Share your butterflies, you'll both get butterflies back and you'll get red seeds

Replant as often as you can.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also - lots of people here are looking to share. check in with them


----------



## arbra (Feb 5, 2018)

I hate these events also, but as noted above:

1) Red seeds are given by completing villager quests and villagers visiting quests (even if they are level 20).  Quests are when you have to give them items, not just talk to them.  Red seeds are also given by sharing bats (either color) to people as well.

2) as stated above, bats only have a chance to spawn when the plant blooms.  While people may share bats to you, your best bet is for the bloom if you are looking for one type of bat.

3) Use flower food (especially for the red).  You can turn in red plants for flower food at a good rate (10 flowers for 20 flower food), so use at least 2 per plant (or more if you are getting desperate).

4) You need to plant at least 5-7 minimum, 10 or more preferable plants of the type you want, you will never complete the event if you are only planting 1 or 2 per round (or not replanting once they have bloomed).

Good luck to you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, just remembered some other items:

Plants are not guaranteed to spawn a bat hwen they bloom (hence why you must be planting around 5-7 minimum)

Red seeds are not guaranteed with each request as it is a little rarer (and the fusion will be even rarer).


----------

